# Martin Jaguar or Martin Saber?



## slayerboy6 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey, just wondering if anyone here could tell me what the biggest differences are between then Martin Jaguar or the Saber at 40 lbs draw weight.
Thanks heaps guys :hello2:


----------



## MasDixHunting (Jun 25, 2012)

I shoot a Saber, and I love it. Never shot a Jag but all i know is my Saber is super quiet and shoots so smooth. Highly recommend it.


----------



## IvLy (Feb 26, 2020)

For any other people who might stumble onto this thread:
My two cents, from my experience, the Saber is a redesigned compound riser fitted with recurve limbs. The grip is funky for a recurve and the riser is heavy. I don't think I could recommend it, and neither can the giant blister on my bow hand :mg: 
The jaguar is much lighter and you could always add weights on the stabilizer holes. To be honest, the finish on both bows is a bit lacking. Try looking for a PSE Coyote if you like the look of the bow. The coyote is a recurve designed from the ground-up.


----------

